# NEW Models - Replica Handwinding Limited



## LACO - Pfeiffer

We are presenting two new models Replica Handwinding Limited.
Please follow this link:

http://www.lacher-shop.de/e_shop/index.php?cPath=13&sort=products_sort_order&language=en

Best regards, Peter Pfeiffer


----------



## ck77

Very nice Peter :-! But way too out of my budget :-(

By the way, when the Miyota B will be available again?


----------



## jkramer

Absolutely stunning and very glad to see a handwind version being offered.


----------



## SHANE 1000

The type A is gorgeous|>


----------



## rukrem

The type A is quite nice but what about that type B


----------



## Willemh

Type A ordered!


----------



## Uwe W.

Oh the agony of it all!!!! o|

I just bought a Doxa and have only been wearing it for the second day when Mr. Pfeiffer's email told me that the 55 mm were being released. I can't justify another watch in that price range unless I sell off a few first. I'd better get busy on the Sales Forum! :-d


----------



## Uwe W.

I started to wonder how close these new 55 mm versions were to the original. :think:

*55 mm (Baumuster A): New Replica (left) and Original (right):*









*55 mm (Baumuster B): New Replica (left) and Original (right):*









Well? What do you think?


----------



## vincesf

Wow! Incredible. These two are real beauties.
I can't choose.

vincesf


----------



## vincesf

Well, I could not decide, so I ordered both an A & B Type.

When placing the order, it said my watches would be received in 4 to 5 working days!

vincesf


----------



## vincesf

Uwe W. said:


> I started to wonder how close these new 55 mm versions were to the original. :think:
> 
> *55 mm (Baumuster A): New Replica (left) and Original (right):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *55 mm (Baumuster B): New Replica (left) and Original (right):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well? What do you think?


The replicas look quite nice. The only glaring difference that I can tell is that the minute hand of the type B is different than the original type B. This was later changed on the Laco WUS LE B-Uhr with replacement hands. 
My overall impression is that the pricing of these 2 beauties is quite good, and I like the fact that they have been modified to be manual wind.

vincesf


----------



## vincesf

I must say that Peter was great in accommodating my order and I can not wait to have these beauties. 55 mm is a bit intimidating, but I impressed with the level of detail and the lineage.

vincesf


----------



## Myron

Thanks for posting those pictures, Uwe. Really cool. Are the originals in your personal collection? How sweet.

Myron


----------



## GregNYC

*Peter *- that's great! Glad to see the handwound models! If I didn't have the Auto, I'd go for one in a heartbeat!

*Uwe *- fantastic photos, thanks for the side-by-side shots. they really help me appreciate the brand.


----------



## wtrenkle

As Greg wrote ... if I hadn't got the automatic B dial, already, ...
The price is a great offer - and this for a limited series!

Wolfgang


----------



## Startime

Damned! I have ordered Type B. Now it is much harder to wait...really good pics!!!


----------



## Uwe W.

Myron said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures, Uwe. Really cool. Are the originals in your personal collection? How sweet.Myron


I can't take any credit for the images. They're from Knirim's book. Even if I could afford an original B-Uhr, I doubt very much that I would buy one. I'm only interested in wearing watches not storing them, and to have something of such historical value on my wrist would be a little nerve-wracking. There are a few others here with original models, Janne I think? They would be best equipped to offer a comparison opinion.

Although the photo I used shows a difference in the shape of the minute hand it's important to note that the watches changed quite a bit from their inception to the final models that were produced. The hand shapes changed as well, so it's tough to say whether or not the hands used on the Replika models are faithful reporductions. Only Herr Pfeiffer could comment as to how they decided on the shapes used.

I inquired as to one missing detail that I found was disappointing, namely the FL marking on the side of the case. Herr Pfeiffer informed me that it could be added for an additional charge.

It would be terrible to miss out on this watch, but as I stated earlier it's been bad timing for me. Hopefully there'll still be one left when I'm in a better position to make another purchase!


----------



## vincesf

Uwe W. said:


> I can't take any credit for the images. They're from Knirim's book. Even if I could afford an original B-Uhr, I doubt very much that I would buy one. I'm only interested in wearing watches not storing them, and to have something of such historical value on my wrist would be a little nerve-wracking. There are a few others here with original models, Janne I think? They would be best equipped to offer a comparison opinion.
> 
> Although the photo I used shows a difference in the shape of the minute hand it's important to note that they watches changed quite a bit from their inception to the final models that were produced. The hand shapes changed as well, so it's tough to say whether or not the hands used on the Replika models are faithful reporductions. Only Herr Pfeiffer could comment as to how they decided on the shapes used.
> 
> I inquired as to one missing detail that I found was disappointing, namely the FL marking on the side of the case. Herr Pfeiffer informed me that it could be added for an additional charge.
> 
> It would be terrible to miss out on this watch, but as I stated earlier it's been bad timing for me. Hopefully there'll still be one left when I'm in a better position to make another purchase!


Thanks for the post, and I concede that I may be mistaken on the minute hand of the Type-B, as I was only relying on pictures I have seen of original Type B watches. So I went searching and believe I found a picture of an original B-Type that matches the minute hand as proposed on the new Laco Replica Limited Edition, but note that the hour hand is also thinner at the end and thicker at the center. It appears that the Laco Replica Limited Edition Type B has a hybrid version of hands, as the hour hand is thicker at the end and thinner at the center, unlike the attached picture. Maybe someone can find a picture of an original Type B to match the Laco Replica Limited Edition Type B. Nevertheless, I am excited about the release of both these Replica Limited Edition watches from Laco.


----------



## Tony A.H

i love them both.
how do i go about ordering one.??!

thanks in advance
Tony


----------



## wtrenkle

The best is to go to the LACO online shop at:
http://www.lacher-shop.de/e_shop/index.php?cPath=13&sort=products_sort_order&language=en.
Hope this has actually been your question.

All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## fachiro1

Does anyone know if Germany is on holiday? I ordered and payed thru the online shop last week but have not received any replies from Laco as to shipping date or confirmationof payment received.


----------



## wtrenkle

Kind of holidays - Carnival. Not as intensive as in Brazil, but anyway ) 
From Wednesday onwards it will get better - promised!
All the best
Wolfgang


----------



## Uwe W.

vincesf said:


> Maybe someone can find a picture of an original Type B to match the Laco Replica Limited Edition Type B.


I've looked over numerous variants from each of the original manufacturers and as you observed, the Laco Replika seems to represent a hybrid of historical models. The irony is that the hands used in the Replika more closely match those used by other manufacturers instead of their own historic model. Again, it would be great to get a comment on this from Herr Pfeiffer and Laco.

The question is: what importance does historical accuracy in a replica have in your enjoyment of a watch? It's fairly high for me, only because this particular interpretation uses the same case size and shape as the originals. Once a case design and size begins to drift away from the original design, it's easier to become more tolerant of other changes in detail.

I'll try and post images later on...


----------



## vincesf

Uwe W. said:


> I've looked over numerous variants from each of the original manufacturers and as you observed, the Laco Replika seems to represent a hybrid of historical models. The irony is that the hands used in the Replika more closely match those used by other manufacturers instead of their own historic model. Again, it would be great to get a comment on this from Herr Pfeiffer and Laco.
> 
> The question is: what importance does historical accuracy in a replica have in your enjoyment of a watch? It's fairly high for me, only because this particular interpretation uses the same case size and shape as the originals. Once a case design and size begins to drift away from the original design, it's easier to become more tolerant of other changes in detail.
> 
> I'll try and post images later on...


Uwe W:

I agree with you on this. Perhaps the photos are representative of the watch but the actual replica watch may vary when produced. We shall see.

Thanks,


----------



## Tony A.H

THANK YOU for the Link.|>
i've never owned a Laco before .but this one captivated me .:-!
i like the fact that it is a Mechanical Watch (sorry can't do Quartz ) AND it's also Manual. what more could i ask for ?!.
i actually stumbled upon the announcement of this L.E from another Watch related WebSite.

so i better check out the Shopping Cart right now.;-)

Cheers
Tony


----------



## fachiro1

Regarding this new model 55mm, 

I've owned both a and b dials of the auto 55mm Replika. The hands of this new model, at least from the pictures of it on at the online shop, are exactly the same offered on the auot watch.

The hands are of very high quality, and though not blued, they look great in black with the lume.

The historical Laco is know for having the broad minute hand rather than the one inthe new watch, but they may very well have used both types in the vintage type b's.

I'm also pretty sure that the case is the same as the auto version, with the exception of having a solid case back rather than the see-through back of the auto. The auto had a sapphire crystal on the front and a mineral crystal for the display back. The auto case also did not have the side of the case engraving. Overall, the auto watch is a fabulous piece. I think this new is greatly enhanced with the additionof the solid case back and the manual wind movement, espcially if it hacks.

I'm lookingforward to getting mine, but havent heard back from Laco.


----------



## Tony A.H

does anyone have a Picture of the ETA A07.111 (Modified to Manual)

also is it more Historically correct to have a Solid case Back rather than a see through ?

thanks
Tony


----------



## fachiro1

Yes, the solid case backs are historically correct.


----------



## Tony A.H

thank you |>
Tony


----------



## vincesf

Well, my charge went through on Monday, so perhaps we should have watches arriving very soon. 

vincesf


----------



## Uwe W.

I can't wait to see some detailed images from those of you lucky enough to get a hold of one of these beauties. In the meantime, here are a few more images of an original. Note the shape of the hands and how only the minute and hour hands are blued. Also, the lack of lume on the 1, 3, 5, 7, 9 and 11 positions. There isn't any indication on the Laco site for how the lume has been distributed on the Replika's dial.


----------



## Nalu

Uwe W. said:


> Note the shape of the hands and how only the minute and hour hands are blued. Also, the lack of lume on the 1, 3, 5, 7, 9 and 11 positions. There isn't any indication on the Laco site for how the lume has been distributed on the Replika's dial.


I have a Lange and a Laco, both Bau B dials. I believe the seconds is also blued, is just that the business end is lumed and the counterweight is painted flat black. I think you get a hint of this in the photo you posted and in this one:


----------



## Janne

I do not think that the B-uhr on post number 18 is a Laco.
The hands are more like on a A dial. See how the Hour hand extends beyond the inner Hour circle!
The crown is not like on any Laco B-uhr I have seen pics of.
Also, the dial is restored or even possibly remanufactured. I have a feeling it is remanufactured.
I can not see the lug shape, but Lacos is very distinct.

I think Nalu is more knowlegable about the other manufacturers, so he might recognise the crown.


----------



## Janne

I had the dial cleaned only, but asked laco to replace the lume on all three hands, as it was flaking off.
The watch and strap are judged by Laco to be completely original, except that the strap has been shortened many years ago (cut in leather is old).

The numbers (lumed) are not as nice in reality as on the pic, more yellow and bubbly.



















Not that it matters much, just nerdy me, but the strap is not correct.
The metal follower (?) should be sewn in between two layers of leather.
The leather had a cloth backing and was brown. 
Also the strap is back to front. The end part should extend to the back of the watch, (towards 12 o'clock)

Of course, it can be a replacement made by the local shoe maker, after the navigator broke the original strap. That sounds feasible, as it has the correct length!


----------



## Uwe W.

Janne said:


> I do not think that the B-uhr on post number 18 is a Laco.


I don't think Vince was claiming this to be a Laco; he was just trying to match the minute hand used on the new Laco Replika with one used on an original B-Uhr.

Other than that, I'm pretty sure the watch in the photo is a Wempe. The crown and hands are identical to those origianlly used by that manufacturer.

It's safe to safe that there were many variants and subtle differences between the various original manufacturers' watches, but I have yet to find an example of an original Laco with the same minute hand used in the new Replika.


----------



## Janne

You are right, the Replica Minute hand is from a "Bau A".
The Wempe (?) is a marriage, ar at least the Hour and Minute hands are wrong.
Also from a" Bau A", hence the too long Hour hand.
But, did Wempe make a Baumuster A??

There are small differences between the different manufacturers, but I have found that the differences are very small within the individual manufacturers.

Unfortunately, many of these watches had a hard and unloved life, and required/require restoration to be in a saleable condition. That is the main cause of the huge variation in Hands and dials.
I have seen quite a few Bau B dials without the lume dots on the inner circle. All those dials looked very new/restored.
An unrestored dial like earlier in this thread always has the dots.
And looks ugly for most people.
I was quite lucky with mine example. Only the lume on the hands was beyond salvage.


----------



## wtrenkle

... the latter photograph for "Baumuster B" is close to the LACO handwinding model: all (minute/second) numbers ("5", "10", ...) are lumed, the second hand is lumed, the counter-weight of the second hand is black like the frames of the hour/minute hands. 
On the inner circle, the points at the hour numbers, are luminiscent, too.
The arrow/triangle at "12" o'clock is lumed, as well. 

Wolfgang


----------



## vincesf

Uwe W. said:


> I don't think Vince was claiming this to be a Laco; he was just trying to match the minute hand used on the new Laco Replika with one used on an original B-Uhr.
> 
> Other than that, I'm pretty sure the watch in the photo is a Wempe. The crown and hands are identical to those origianlly used by that manufacturer.
> 
> It's safe to safe that there were many variants and subtle differences between the various original manufacturers' watches, but I have yet to find an example of an original Laco with the same minute hand used in the new Replika.


Yes, I am NOT claiming it to be a Laco, I was just searching all the pictures I could find to see if there was a B-Uhr out there with a similar minute hand as was being offered with the new Laco Replica B-Uhr. I believe the picture I found on the #18 post of this thread is that of a Lange and not a Laco. If you do a Google search of images of "WWII pilot watches" it will eventually come up on different sites. I was hoping to find a Laco version with the same hands as on the new replica B-Uhr, but have been unable to. It still is a nice watch. Where else can you find a 55mm watch B-Uhr, from one of the 5 original manufacturers ....

vincesf


----------



## Janne

Nobody except Laco make a 55mm replica that is worth considering.
And the 42mm versions are pretty good too. IMO the most accurate ones.

Lange B-uhr just like Nalu's


----------



## Uwe W.

Janne said:


> The Wempe (?) is a marriage, ar at least the Hour and Minute hands are wrong.


No. They are identical to the original ones used by Wempe.



Janne said:


> But, did Wempe make a Baumuster A??


IWC was the only manufacturer that didn't build 55 mm B-Uhren in both dial types. So yes, Wempe did have an A-dial version.



Janne said:


> Unfortunately, many of these watches had a hard and unloved life, and required/require restoration to be in a saleable condition. That is the main cause of the huge variation in Hands and dials.
> I have seen quite a few Bau B dials without the lume dots on the inner circle. All those dials looked very new/restored. An unrestored dial like earlier in this thread always has the dots.


Actually that's not true. Whereas the Laco and Wempe Baumuster B dials did have the dots at each hour marker the Lange did not, which is why the photo you labeled as a Lange probably isn't one. The crown is wrong as well (the Lange crown tapered inward almost immediately from the crown's head). I would say the watch in your photo is actually a Wempe (right crown and dial configuration).



Janne said:


> Nobody except Laco make a 55mm replica that is worth considering.


Thommen make a 55 mm and it can be argued that there is a historical connection with their model as well; it was the Thommen cal. 31 movement that was used in the Wempe B-Uhr. Unfortunately, the case that Thommen uses is rather uninspired and not true to the shape of the original.

Another option is the Aristo 55 mm. Their smaller B-Uhren are quite nice too and have a nice, authentic looking crown. Of course Laco sits on the top of the heap...


----------



## fachiro1

Great discussion people!!


I'm just waiting to get the new watch!


----------



## Way

Thank you all (and Peter Pfeiffer!) for the great info on this watch. I was looking for my first Laco and just ordered the Replica B. Needless to say I'm very excited! I was going between the 42mm and 55mm watches but at the price they are offering the Replica B, I figure I'll jump on it before they sell out. I like the fact that it is manual wind (though I 'm not exactly sure about the reworking of the movement) and that the back of the case is solid. This will be my first 55mm watch and I'm looking forward to wearing it over my jacket sleeve. Hopefully the watch will be here by the end of the week!


----------



## frank_be

Uwe W. said:


> I can't wait to see some detailed images from those of you lucky enough to get a hold of one of these beauties. In the meantime, here are a few more images of an original. Note the shape of the hands and how only the minute and hour hands are blued. Also, the lack of lume on the 1, 3, 5, 7, 9 and 11 positions. There isn't any indication on the Laco site for how the lume has been distributed on the Replika's dial.


Pretty bad redial; wrong fonts and way too glossy dial. The hands look original though.


----------



## Janne

It takes an expert to see the obvious. 
Like FrankB ! 
Unusually sharp outline of the printing too.


----------



## vincesf

Peter wrote me a message leading me to believe that these watches will be produced in the next few weeks. If anyone receives their replica watch, I hope they post pictures.
Thanks,
vincesf


----------



## fachiro1

Herr Peter has verified my order but has given no indication as to delivery.


----------



## Way

Same here. I asked how long it would take to ship my watch to the USA and was told "when my watch is manufactured it will take 3-5 days". So I guess they are making the watches as they are ordered.


----------



## Tony A.H

wow.!! this is all News to me.!!:roll: 
i thought the watches were ALREADY MADE! and it would take 3 days to get it from the time you order it.! looks like we're gonna have to wait a lot longer to take delivery .! o|

T


----------



## fachiro1

Actually, I'm expecting that we should receive some notice of delivery very soon. As long as Laco has all the parts and such......


But I'm really anticipating the arrival of this one!


----------



## Way

Maybe Peter Pfeiffer can clarify this timeline for the watch.


----------



## Tony A.H

got an e-mail from Peter today (Feb 25)saying that: they're gonna start shipping Watches out by next Week.!:-!
as of now. the Count Down has just started.;-)

Tony


----------



## fachiro1

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope i get an assuring email as well!!


----------



## vincesf

I'm reeeaallly looking forward to this release, and am hoping we all receive watches soon.
It's good for us and good for Laco.
vincesf


----------



## Way

Received an email from Peter yesterday (March 1) that the first watches will be shipped this week. :-!


----------



## vincesf

Way:
Great news!
Thank you for sharing.

vincesf


----------



## fachiro1

Has anyone received tracking information?


----------



## Way

Not yet.



fachiro1 said:


> Has anyone received tracking information?


----------



## Startime

In another Forum a member got a mail TODAY that his Laco was sent out :-!


----------



## fachiro1

I received a replyfrom Herr Peter. The watches will start shipping this week. Mine, Type A number 15 will ship next week.


----------



## pilotsnoopy

fachiro1 said:


> I received a replyfrom Herr Peter. The watches will start shipping this week. Mine, Type A number 15 will ship next week.


congrats 

looking forward to your thoughts


----------



## Way

Thanks for the updates. Hoping mine will be shipping soon.


----------



## Startime

Nr. 4 Type B arrived today. You can see some first pictures here.


----------



## fachiro1

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW!
GREAT looking B. 
LOVE the over all look of the Watch. a New but lotsa Vintage feel to it :-!:-!:-!

congrats to the Owner.
and thanks for posting Startime |>

Tony


----------



## Way

Thanks for the pics Startime! Interested in your impressions of the new B. Hope mine will ship soon (this week has passed so I hope next week).


----------



## Startime

Way said:


> Thanks for the pics Startime! Interested in your impressions of the new B. Hope mine will ship soon (this week has passed so I hope next week).


Sadly this #4 is not mine....i saw it there in this Forum....i ordered # 3 and i'm also still waiting ....


----------



## Way

Startime said:


> Sadly this #4 is not mine....i saw it there in this Forum....i ordered # 3 and i'm also still waiting ....


I don't know my number. Maybe I should ask.


----------



## vincesf

Anyone else receive notice from Laco. I am still waiting. 

vincesf


----------



## Way

I sent an email to Laco yesterday. Hopefully I'll hear back from them today.


----------



## fachiro1

Still waiting and waiting and waiting....................


LOL! but no worries, they will be on our wrists soon!:-!


----------



## Way

Just went to Laco's site and it looks like the edition is sold out for both models.


----------



## fachiro1

Last email from Herr Peter......shoould ship next week.



waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting and waiting


but worth the wait!


----------



## fachiro1

BTW...........

congrats on selling out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincesf

Sold Out??!!! Wow, that was quick, but then again tell me where else are you going to find a 1:1 scale edition of this famous German Flieger watch made by one of the 5 original watchmakers of this watch......
vincesf


----------



## Willemh

Very glad i ordered one, too bad i haven't received it yet...


----------



## vincesf

Peter notified me by email that my watch is being worked on this week. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be in my hands (or on my wrist) within a few weeks. So far, it seems that only one lucky person in Germany has received their Limited Edition B-uhr. I am hoping to see more pictures this week.

vincesf


----------



## Way

Got an email today from Peter stating that he's hoping to send my watch this week. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Uwe W.

vincesf said:


> Sold Out??!!! Wow, that was quick, but then again tell me where else are you going to find a 1:1 scale edition of this famous German Flieger watch made by one of the 5 original watchmakers of this watch......
> vincesf


Can't believe I missed out. The timing was horrendous for me as I'd just bought another more expensive watch and couldn't justify dropping another 1000 Euro on something else. I honestly thought I would have time to buy one, but there you go - I lost out.

Still, it goes to show you that 100 55mm watches can sell quickly - it's a lovely message for all those annoying naysayers who claim a 55mm is too big and there isn't any demand for them.


----------



## vincesf

Uwe W. said:


> Can't believe I missed out. The timing was horrendous for me as I'd just bought another more expensive watch and couldn't justify dropping another 1000 Euro on something else. I honestly thought I would have time to buy one, but there you go - I lost out.
> 
> Still, it goes to show you that 100 55mm watches can sell quickly - it's a lovely message for all those annoying naysayers who claim a 55mm is too big and there isn't any demand for them.


Uwe W.:
Don't worry, there will probably be more limited editions of this watch and you will certainly have an opportunity to buy this one on the secondary market as watch collectors tend to move on to other trends of collecting.
In the meantime, I shall do my best to post lots of pictures, if and when I receive the Type A & B, which I expect in about 2 weeks.....

vincesf


----------



## Uwe W.

vincesf said:


> Uwe W.:
> Don't worry, there will probably be more limited editions of this watch and you will certainly have an opportunity to buy this one on the secondary market as watch collectors tend to move on to other trends of collecting.
> In the meantime, I shall do my best to post lots of pictures, if and when I receive the Type A & B, which I expect in about 2 weeks


Typically I have no aversion to purchasing used watches. This particular model would have been one I would have wanted new however. I just sent Herr Pfeiffer an email enquiring into the potential availability of other 55 mm replicas.

As the expression goes: you snooze you lose. Congratulations to all you lucky bums who landed this beauty... ;-)


----------



## Startime

Today i got a mail from Peter that #3 (B dial) is on the way :-!


----------



## Uwe W.

*Replica Handwinding Limited Editions STILL AVAILABLE!*

Big news for me today everyone, I just ordered a B-Muster replika! :-!

Here's the news straight from Laco: Apparently they're only being shown in their online shop as being sold out because someone complained about the fact they weren't immediately available for delivery. o|

I hope that person wasn't someone from this forum. Surely everyone here realizes that these are limited edition samples that are being built in small batches as the demand justifies. Surely everyone here would cut the manufacturer a bit of slack and realize that delivery times under such circumstances would be longer than for a watch sitting on the shelf.

Anyway, the point is you can still order one if your heart desires such a beauty for your collection. :-!

I had to have a long hard think about which number I wanted to reserve, which ended up being #27. This got me curious about everyone else's numbers: What made you pick the number you did for this LE, or for any other LE watch you've ever bought for that matter?


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Replica Handwinding Limited Editions STILL AVAILABLE!*

Generally I order watches with a 7 in them, as I just like the number 7. I have a Stowa Marine Original LE, which is #57 and a Stowa Flieger Original LE, which is #77. So, for this edition of the A & B, I picked #7.

vincesf


----------



## Way

I did not request a number - didn't know I could! I'm not real picky about it, though number 8 would be nice!


----------



## Startime

#3 B type dial arrived today. Very big and very nice. I try to upload photos next time.


----------



## vincesf

Startime said:


> #3 B type dial arrived today. Very big and very nice. I try to upload photos next time.


THANK YOU!
vincesf


----------



## vincesf

*Re: Replica Handwinding Limited Editions STILL AVAILABLE!*



Uwe W. said:


> Big news for me today everyone, I just ordered a B-Muster replika! :-!
> 
> Here's the news straight from Laco: Apparently they're only being shown in their online shop as being sold out because someone complained about the fact they weren't immediately available for delivery. o|
> 
> I hope that person wasn't someone from this forum. Surely everyone here realizes that these are limited edition samples that are being built in small batches as the demand justifies. Surely everyone here would cut the manufacturer a bit of slack and realize that delivery times under such circumstances would be longer than for a watch sitting on the shelf.
> 
> Anyway, the point is you can still order one if your heart desires such a beauty for your collection. :-!
> 
> I had to have a long hard think about which number I wanted to reserve, which ended up being #27. This got me curious about everyone else's numbers: What made you pick the number you did for this LE, or for any other LE watch you've ever bought for that matter?


Uwe W:

I am really happy for you, as it is disappointing to feel that you missed out, and you truly appreciate Laco watches. #27 should be a nice addition to your collection.

Also, I believe that it is wise that Laco, is catching up so that customers will not become impatient in obtaining their watches.

vincesf


----------



## fachiro1

Email from Peter...............hopefully will get it next week!


----------



## vincesf

You're doing better than me, good luck.

vincesf


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Replica Handwinding Limited Editions STILL AVAILABLE!*



vincesf said:


> I am really happy for you, as it is disappointing to feel that you missed out, and you truly appreciate Laco watches. #27 should be a nice addition to your collection.


Thanks Vince!

I know everyone is pretty excited about getting their watches but I do think a little patience should be practised. We're all so used to getting things off the shelf that it can seem maddening to have to wait for anything, but this is a LE after all. I imagine Laco is fairly busy and that they have to squeeze these watches into their production run.

I have an idea: how about a registry for these watches to see where in the world they've ended up? Also, maybe someone who already has theirs could start a photo thread just for this model?


----------



## Startime

To make it easier for all who are still waiting for their big Laco's. Look here.

Regards
Startime


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Replica Handwinding Limited Editions STILL AVAILABLE!*

GREAT :-! glad you were able to fetch one of these Critters. :-!

i don't know !! for me ? i don't mind waiting for something Special. what's a few weeks really? compare with some who have to wait a Year of 2 for their Custom Watches.
good for you :-!

Tony


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Replica Handwinding Limited Editions STILL AVAILABLE!*



Tony A.H said:


> GREAT :-! glad you were able to fetch one of these Critters. i don't know !! for me ? i don't mind waiting for something Special. what's a few weeks really? compare with some who have to wait a Year of 2 for their Custom Watches.


Thanks Tony. Yeah, I agree that the wait isn't so bad. I was relieved just to be able to order one, so waiting for it to be built is no big deal. I can't remember if you got the A or B muster? So guys here who are crazier than me ordered both... nutters! :-d


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Replica Handwinding Limited Editions STILL AVAILABLE!*

i ordered the A Dial. but since i learned today that i can have the Case Engraved on the side, i thought it would be a great Idea to do that on mine.i think it will look more true to the Original Watch.:-! BTW thanks to Startime for the Tip |>
so this will take a little more time till i have the Watch cause it's like "Custom Work" ;-)

Cheers
Tony


----------



## fachiro1

Herr Peter says 3 weeks. The engraving is not done in-house and has to be sent out.


----------



## pilotsnoopy

i am surprised to learn FL23883 has to be done at an additional cost and its not even in-house...this is supposed to be a replica no?


----------



## fachiro1

I don't think that it is a serious detriment. The watch is priced much lower than it's automatic counter part already so an additional 40-50 euros is no big deal. They have to cut costs somewhere.


----------



## pilotsnoopy

i agree the price is ok, i am fine with an extra 50 euros even...just thought this should be done within by Laco.


----------



## vincesf

Well, I have received the email that I was waiting for, that my watches have shipped. With any luck I should receive them early next week and will post pictures of both the A & B Replicas.

vincesf


----------



## Uwe W.

I just received my #27 B-Muster Replika and wanted to create a quick post to express my thanks to Herr Pfeiffer and the entire team at Laco. Herr Pfeiffer, could you please pass on my congratulations to everyone at Laco that worked hard to put this watch together? :-!

The Laco 55 mm Replika has greatly exceeded my expectations - which is remarkable given how high they were to begin with. I've only been wearing it for an hour and I've already become accustomed to its size. My greatest fear now is how will I ever be able to wear anything smaller? :think:

I plan to post photos and more in-depth impressions when I have more time.


----------



## fachiro1

Looking forward to the pictures of the movement.


----------



## Bruce-YVR

*Congrats Uwe!!!! Pics pics pics... so to ease my PAIN!!!!!!!*



Uwe W. said:


> I just received my #27 B-Muster Replika and wanted to create a quick post to express my thanks to Herr Pfeiffer and the entire team at Laco. Herr Pfeiffer, could you please pass on my congratulations to everyone at Laco that worked hard to put this watch together? :-!
> 
> The Laco 55 mm Replika has greatly exceeded my expectations - which is remarkable given how high they were to begin with. I've only been wearing it for an hour and I've already become accustomed to its size. My greatest fear now is how will I ever be able to wear anything smaller? :think:
> 
> I plan to post photos and more in-depth impressions when I have more time.


Wow... my type B wont be toooooo far away 

Bruce


----------



## Tony A.H

congratulations Uwe. :-!
wear it in good health
Tony


----------



## EZM1

Finalized payment last Friday for a Typ B. Peter mentioned delivery in bout 2 weeks. Will have to thicken my wrist somehow with some sort of exercise... Any ideas... :-d


----------



## Bruce-YVR

EZM1 said:


> Finalized payment last Friday for a Typ B. Peter mentioned delivery in bout 2 weeks. Will have to thicken my wrist somehow with some sort of exercise... Any ideas... :-d


COOL!!! what number did ya get? and where are ya located?


----------



## EZM1

Bruce-YVR said:


> COOL!!! what number did ya get? and where are ya located?


Hi Bruce,

You got me listed already. Typ B 33/50 in Sydney... Yeh Baby!:-d

Dan


----------



## Uwe W.

Tony A.H said:


> congratulations Uwe. :-! wear it in good health Tony


Thanks Tony, but I think it's going back to shop. Hopefully not for long because I'm completely in love with it. :-d

Dan, I thought all Aussies were big, strappin' lads? Just wear if for couple of days and you won't even notice it any longer.

My wife and I went out for dinner with friends the other night and her friend kept staring at the watch and repeating "that is a really big watch" over and over again. I passed it around the table and everyone oh'd and ah'd over its weight. I've been wearing it since it arrived and really don't know how I'll be able to wear anything smaller again.


----------



## EZM1

Uwe W. said:


> My wife and I went out for dinner with friends the other night and her friend kept staring at the watch and repeating "that is a really big watch" over and over again. I passed it around the table and everyone oh'd and ah'd over its weight. I've been wearing it since it arrived and really don't know how I'll be able to wear anything smaller again.


:-d:-d:-d Mate! Thats a classic. Guess its true what they say that "size matters"... I can hear them now.. oh! its just so BIG!


----------

